# Live Rock [Cured vs. Uncured]



## cheseboy

There seams to be alot of controversy about cured vs. uncured live rock. Which should I use! Obivously all the organisms that come in on live rock can not survive the the home aquarium so there will be die off. Causing an ammonia spike the ammonia spike will then kill more stuff and the ammonia level will go through the roof. With cured live rock there isen't anything that can possibly contribute to ammonia since everything organic is gone. What is pre-cured?



*oops... Please move this to SW fourm*


----------



## flamingo

Well uncured is really good for starting up a tank while if you use it in an established tank the ammonia spike will definitely kill a few things.

Although your tank isn't all the way up with critters I would cure the rock for about a week and set it in the tank. Btw changing the water everyday while curing it also helps.

Pre-cured means that the store or wherever has already recieved the rock and has had time to let the die-off decompose and most of the dead things and ammonia are gone. If you get pre-cured it's still best you cure it a bit, never know these days lol.


----------



## cheseboy

Can you seed Base Rock with cured liverock?


----------



## Fishfirst

yes, however, it does take time, usually 6 months or more to seed rock.


----------



## cheseboy

Any idea how much base rock costs on average?


----------



## Fishfirst

$1-$2 per pound
www.reeferrocks.com
www.hirocks.com


----------



## flamingo

You can also get some cheap dry base rock from thatpetplace.com. When I asked it was about 60-70 bucks for 50 pounds of it shipped....

And yes if you put live rock in with it it'll be "seeded". Infact it will be seeded if it's in any tank for a period of time, will have just bacteria though.


----------



## cheseboy

So technically If I am curing the Live Rock I am killing everyting off it anyway. So what is there to inhabit other rocks from the live rock besides bacteria. In a way woulden't cured live rock be like Baserock since they both have no life?


----------



## Fishfirst

youre definately not killing everything on the rock, but dieoff should be expected... a lot of things even grow back... however, I always try to hand pick my liverock, and I actually prefer uncured liverock (but you can't find it around here).


----------



## TheOldSalt

You won't do much seeding of base rock with cured rock. there just isn't enough stuff on cured rock to do the job.
Uncured rock is better, in myopinion, but only it you can get it fresh. Many stores can't seem to keep the stuff in good shape under petshop conditions, but it you order fresh rock from someplace that grows it themselves, you'll get good fresh rock full of critters that LIVE. It's not cheap, though, starting around 4 bucks per pound.


----------



## Damon

In my search for liverock I cam across this site. Seems pretty good. Nice prices for base rock. I might get a 30lb package.

http://hirocks.com/Our_Products.html


----------



## cheseboy

They do have live rock around my area it's 7$ a pound. Quite expensive but it looks so cool tons of life on it and they have alot of it. Lol their calcium reacter is huge. It's like a pond full of live rock. Anyway how do I prevent die off in my tank. When I get it I will probably already have a clownfish in my aquarium. I might even have some bio-spira left from my cycling. but still there's the nitrate problem my nitrates will go crazy, won't they from all the die off? I will have an overpowerd protien skimmer for my tank:
I beleve it's an AquaC 55gallon Venturi skimmer. Top of the line. That should help reduce some organic matter but reallly I have no idea how good it will do.


----------



## cheseboy

TheOldSalt said:


> You won't do much seeding of base rock with cured rock. there just isn't enough stuff on cured rock to do the job.
> Uncured rock is better, in myopinion, but only it you can get it fresh. Many stores can't seem to keep the stuff in good shape under petshop conditions, but it you order fresh rock from someplace that grows it themselves, you'll get good fresh rock full of critters that LIVE. It's not cheap, though, starting around 4 bucks per pound.


What will happen to my clown from the die off if I put the live rock directily in my tank?


----------



## Reefneck

cheseboy said:


> What will happen to my clown from the die off if I put the live rock directily in my tank?


It could "die off"!


----------



## Fishfirst

It could, then again, if you monitor your ammonia/nitrite levels it shouldn't be a huge issue, you can always do a few water changes to bring those levels down, don't worry about nitrates just yet... but do a water change if the ammonia/nitrite levels rise. Your clown won't really be in danger until nitrate levels go above 80.


----------



## Cosidius

just get cured out of a tank with alot of other cured in it...because then it will be pretty well seeded and there will be no die off due to ammonia...base rock is crap if thats all ur getting...use base for well the base then put cured all around it...it like crappy filling


----------



## Fishfirst

again, a lot has to do with how Live the uncured stuff is and how live the cured stuff is... I think you basically have the knowledge and support you need to make an educated decision.


----------

